# Dx Code for Perianal Streptococcal Dermatitis



## NBarna (Jan 9, 2009)

One of our pediatricians has diagnosed a patient with Perianal Streptococcal Dermatitis.  I can't find a diagnosis code specifically for this condition.  I'm leaning toward 686.9 - Unspecified local infection of skin and subcutaneous tissue.  The dermatitis codes (690 - 692) don't seem appropriate.  Should I also code 041.00 - Streptococcus, Unspecified?

I'd appreciate any assistance regarding this.

Thanks.


----------



## kmhall (Jan 9, 2009)

*Dermatitis*

I agree with you except I think I would use code 686.8 as it states "Other specified..."  And as you noted, I would also use code 041.00 as secondary diagnosis to further explain the condition.  Hope this helps.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 9, 2009)

When I run this through the 3M system, it takes me to 686.9


----------



## wileywoof (Apr 2, 2015)

I used 569.49 (perirectal infection) with the code for Strep as a secondary code.


----------

